

Why Python docs search is so bad? - perfunctory

http://www.google.com/search?q=python+datetime<p>http://docs.python.org/search.html?q=datetime
======
bmelton
I'm not sure I know if there's a problem. The datetime result does show in the
both queries, though admittedly it's #1 in Google and number 15 or 20 or so in
the Python search, but it's there.

On the flip side to that, I don't think I've ever searched for anything on
Python.org, so maybe I'm missing the problem, but Googling has always gotten
me to the right spot.

Ignoring that, I still hearken back to the old PHP docs, where every function
or method had its own page, at its own user-friendly URL, and everything was
predictably where it was expected to be.

~~~
ra
That's the first time I've heard anyone say something nice about PHP docs.
(totally true)

